# tried out my new snorkle and tires



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

everything worked out just fine no leaks and my tires pulled better than expected


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:rockn: Awesome!!


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Glad to hear the trial run went well.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

yeah i was a lil nervous at first but after a few cans of courage it was on


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice! I drove over the Hwy 90 bridge Saturday and looked down at all the bikes... I wish I could have gone riding... but a day full of crawfish and shooting skeet out at my buddy's parent's house was fun too...


----------



## kalebakins (Apr 9, 2010)

nice


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

i ended up going to generalsams up at huntsville instead of crosby but thats def the next place i wana go then alto


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice! :rockn:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

joemel said:


> yeah i was a lil nervous at first but after a few cans of courage it was on


That ALWAYS helps in such situations!!


----------



## honda maniac (Jun 17, 2010)

great pics but it does not look deep so you didnt need the snorkle in that hole you might want to get her a bit deper to check for leaks just a thought


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

i went went over the lights and rack a couple of places so i think its trial tested cant get pics of everything


----------



## honda maniac (Jun 17, 2010)

o okay awsome did you use all pvc or spa hose


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

i used all pvc 1.5 to 2 inch i followed rubiconriders how to on it


----------

